# jeyes fluid



## Guest

Someone has just told me that this is lethal to cats,it doesnt say anything about this on the bottle! i have used it loads of times in the outside run area,never with anyone in it,and i wait for it to dry first! what is a good alterative to fight germs and smells,but safe?


----------



## Siamese Kelly

This is not lethal to animals,it says it's pet safe as long as you use it the way you have been, i use this for our outside runs and our paths when our cats are bedded down for the night and so far no probs,the fluid i assume your talking about is as stated on the tin for outside use onlyIf i run out of this i use bleach.


----------



## Guest

Friend said anything that turns water milky is poisonous to cats and can cause birth defects and all sorts....been using it for few years though with no probs,have to ask her where she got info from!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Clare-think it would if used with animals still in the run,bit Jeye's fluid actually says on the front,side and back of tin that Yes it's safe to use on outside paths,drives etc and that it killsbird flu virus and mrsa virus so perhaps your friend hasn't been using jeye's fluid or she may have used a snyde fluidTrust me Clare if i had any doubts i would not use it but each to their ownI did read somewhere else a while back that Savlon had unsafe chemicals in it that were poisonous to animals but as i don't use it, i don't knowIf your not sure either way just use bleach or washing up liquid or disinfectant but from what you said your using Jeyes correctly and i can't see why you'd have probs from it


----------



## Guest

thanks for advice


----------



## may

I think it's wonderful and have used it for more years than I care to remember
I also wash my runs down with it but when the cats are not in the runs


----------



## Guest

I feel a lot better now!! will retrieve it out from the bin,thanks.


----------



## Vixie

I use it outside and so does my mother and had no problems with it either


----------



## Saynamore

Shake and vac is poisonous if they get it on their paws, even after you've hoovered they can still pick it up if you have a carpet down


----------



## Vixie

Saynamore said:


> Shake and vac is poisonous if they get it on their paws, even after you've hoovered they can still pick it up if you have a carpet down


i heared that too, because they lick it off their paws when they clean themselfs and ingest it, i never use now


----------



## Katherna

I know jeyes fluid can burn animals paws if it's still wet and not diluted properly (I've seen it on a friends dog). IT can burn their skin if it drops onto them undiluted, I had someone throw it at one of my cats and had a large vets bill for them to pay. My mum used to use it on our yard to get rid of anything and everything, lol, alge, moss etc; we had dogs and cats and never had any problems with them. If it was lethal to cats then they would put a warning on the tin/spray as they promote its use in kennels and also for cleaning up after animal mess.


----------



## SavannahKitten

Carpets? What are they!!?! Luckily we have tiles or wood everywhere. If we didn't our Bengals would have a wonderful time making the place 'their own'.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Yes, i wouldn't use shake n vac or anything similar for that reason, you can still sing the song when your mopping(only you will know)


----------



## mazcamps

i use litter freshener on my stair carpet before i vac that goes in the tray so that would be ok surely


----------



## catlover10

This is an issue quite close to my heart. Yes jeyes fliud is dangerous to cats. It contains cresols which are very close to phenols which can cause death and quite often severe problems in cats. A quick google would tell you this. FAB has a page deticated to poisons and phenols are mentioned there. Any cat breeder should be aware of this problem along with the other poisons to cats like lillys etc. if you google phenols and cats literaly hundreds of pages come up with warnings. As a rule of thumb anything thats turns milky in water will probably contain phenols/cresols and be dangerous to cats. Please educate yourselves in this field. Even normal disinfectects such as dettol are harmful to cats.


----------



## catlover10

Poisons in the home


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Nice one catlover-will do


----------



## catlover10

It wasn't a dig at anyone, just concern for cats. And a friendly push in the right direction.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

No I know that-as i said i've used it for a good while now with no problems and i took what it said on the tin and trusted it-so a site and info like this is good knowledge for any cat slave or any other animal


----------



## catlover10

the companies hide info i swear. you can never trust what they say


----------



## Tory01

HI,hope you dont mind me comming in.???/
but i use jeyes,i know i have dogs but it does say under safety apply away from fish and pets,especially cats.but if the place you have used it on is dry and well ventilated i would have thought it would be ok...But i only have dogs


----------



## catlover10

the active ingreadent is still there even if its dry, if the pet wees then it is there again.
please join in Tory, the more the merrier!


----------



## catlover10

I personally wouldn't use it. there are pet friendly things out there.


----------



## Tory01

Thanks, Like I said i dont know much if anything about cats,but reading the threads i know a little bit more now.thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest

catlover10 said:


> Poisons in the home


Someone told me that liquids that turn milky in water(as jeyes does)is toxic to cats.Think i`ll use something else!!


----------



## Kay73

i use it in the cat run to sterilise it if my drain over flows, but i dont let them on it till its dry. i also used to scrub the rabbit run with it too.


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Clare I too have been told milky ones are harmful.
But i have been using Zoflora which is safe for pets providing you let the cleaned area dry first before you let them back in - I have not had any problems with it.
I think the same goes for Jayes Fluid too - as I was going to buy some the other day and it said the same, just as May & Kel have said.

Its fine - continue using it and just make sure its dry before u allow them back in


----------



## firestormkitty

i use to use jeyes when i had a dog, it does the job


----------



## BlackCat

It doesn't affect dogs (within reason, obviously would do if ingested) but it's one of the most toxic disinfectants for cats. Have seen phenol poisoning in several cats, not nice and would avoid when possible.


----------



## sskmick

I don't use jeyes fluid, I do use surface cleaners that are poisonous to pets the surface has to be dry before they can walk on it.

I have always used these type of products, provided you follow the instructions it should be okay.

Sue


----------



## Daisy May

I have used it in my stables for years, but like any product it needs to be used in the right formulation and then thoroughly rinsed off with water after area is disinfected. As said before its a phenol based product and toxic to *any animal* if not used in the right dilution


----------



## audrey1824

I would never use that stuff around the house, and certainly not around the cats.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska

i've never ever heard of it!


----------



## audrey1824

It's usually used for outside drains and anything to do with sewage, it's extremely poisonous and smells atrocious.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Jen26

audrey1824 said:


> It's usually used for outside drains and anything to do with sewage, it's extremely poisonous and smells atrocious.
> 
> Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
> Friendly Felines :: Index
> Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


it reminds me of the smell of the dentist, urgh


----------



## Natik

I personally wouldnt use it... It says poisonas especially to cats. I think it stating that for a reason.


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> Someone has just told me that this is lethal to cats,it doesnt say anything about this on the bottle! i have used it loads of times in the outside run area,never with anyone in it,and i wait for it to dry first! what is a good alterative to fight germs and smells,but safe?


i use battles black


----------



## shortbackandsides

Natik said:


> I personally wouldnt use it... It says poisonas especially to cats. I think it stating that for a reason.


Not on my bottle it doesnt!!also it doesnt say rinse off.I think it smells ok.


----------



## thai's mum

clare7577 said:


> Someone has just told me that this is lethal to cats,it doesnt say anything about this on the bottle! i have used it loads of times in the outside run area,never with anyone in it,and i wait for it to dry first! what is a good alterative to fight germs and smells,but safe?


hello,
at the cattery we use stuff called virkon, it is specifically for animals, kills germs etc, salmonella, ecoli and so on. It is in powder form and you mix with water, it turns bright pink. When it is no longer active the solution goes clear, so you know when it is not worth using.


----------

